# Disney Dining Plan for Exchangers?



## moonlightgraham (Dec 27, 2006)

We'll be staying at Wilderness Lodge Villas next month on an II exchange and was curious if we would qualify for the Disney Dining Plan. Per my reading on the DIS Boards the plan is available to DVC members and renters, but I haven't found any info as whether it's available to exchangers. Just curious if anyone has done this before.
Tom


----------



## kapish (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, the Disney Dining Plan is available for exchangers as well. You can call the 800 number on your II confirmation and get yourself reservations. 

BTW, we will be at the Old Key West resort in February (10-17) via an II exchange too.   :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, we did the Dining Plan in September and it was pretty great.  You must make reservations way ahead of time for LeCellier and a few other places.  We are going to be at Old Key West from 13th through the 20th and may do the DDP again.  It was a little too much food for us last time, but the value is definitely there.  I didn't get a caramel apple last time and will make sure to get one for a snack sometime during that week.  There is a huge list of allowed snacks on disboards.com.

Perhaps that would be a place we could meet and visit?  At dinner or lunch somewhere would be great.   With all of us on the DDP, no awkwardness when the bill arrives and how to split it.


----------



## Dean (Dec 27, 2006)

I've done the DDP twice, once was with an exchange.  The caveats are you must do it for the entire party for the entire 7 nights even if you don't stay 7 nights.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. We have 5 dinner reservations already booked and by scanning the menu's of the restaurants, particularly LeCellier, California Grill and Artist Pointe the plan will likely save us about $100 for the week. I know Cali Grill and Artist Pointe are 2 table service credits but even with that I should still come out ahead with the plan.
Tom


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 28, 2006)

Four of us stayed three or four nights in a Disney hotel before moving to a timeshare about a year ago. The dining plan provided WAY more food than we could possibly eat. On the last day, we got carryout of something like a dozen meals and a sackful of snacks. We ate on these the whole next week.

We got to eat interesting things that we might not have paid for otherwise, but it would have been a true waste if we hadn't had the option to use the leftover credits at the end.

Sheila


----------



## joestein (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is a secret I read about Disney's Dining Plan.  There is no difference between the vouchers you receive for the adults or children.  So save the kid's vouchers for the adult meals or dinner shows and just pay for the kids meals.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 28, 2006)

i find that strange  - because the kids menu is very, very limited - only chicken in most places.


----------



## Dean (Dec 28, 2006)

joestein said:


> Here is a secret I read about Disney's Dining Plan.  There is no difference between the vouchers you receive for the adults or children.  So save the kid's vouchers for the adult meals or dinner shows and just pay for the kids meals.


Actually the rules say otherwise and Disney has been increasingly better at enforcing this rule on the DDP lately.



moonlightgraham said:


> Thanks for the info. We have 5 dinner reservations already booked and by scanning the menu's of the restaurants, particularly LeCellier, California Grill and Artist Pointe the plan will likely save us about $100 for the week. I know Cali Grill and Artist Pointe are 2 table service credits but even with that I should still come out ahead with the plan.
> Tom


Actually I think the signature places of CA grill, Yachtsman, Jiko, Citrico's & Artist point are pretty much a break even as are the dinner shows.  Nacrcoossee's for the lobster entree's is really the only exception.  As an example, one can get the price fixe meal at Artist point for $50.  Assuming tax and tip, you're looking at about $61 for a person.  Depending on your counter service and snack choices you may save a little assuming you would make the same exact choices without the DDP but not enough to justify the risk.  I have a friend who just went and they got ill and had a number of meals left in all categories.  However, the signature restaurants are a good way to eat up credits if you need to do that.  

The higher level single couple restaurants are where you "make your money".  I'd put The Mayan Grill, Coral Reef, La Cellier, Captain Jack's Wolfgang Puck cafe, Concourse steak house and similar as top choices from a $$ standpoint.  I'd say La Cellier and Captain Jack's are the very top choices in that regard.  We had dinner at CJ a week ago tomorrow and had two lobster dinners.  Normally we would have gotten an appy or salad each, shared an entree and shared a dessert or skipped dessert but we had an extra credit to use or lose.  Let me point out that most people do not get a drink, appetizer, entree and dessert for each and every person for every meal.  The DDP is the best value when you have multiple units and can "share it legally", for shorter stays since you have the extra day to use it up and for heavy eaters.  It does not cover alcohol in any way.  

A couple of caveat's.  Make sure you make reservations, esp for the signatures and La Cellier.  Many times you can get milkshakes or smoothies  as your drink.  At Whispering Canyon this is all you can drink, at 50's prime time they brought the milkshake out in the metal mixing cup and it was enough for 2 full milkshakes.  IMO, some of the best counter service values are the Pepper Market at Coronado springs which is somewhat in between a counter and table service place though they limit your dessert choices more than I'd like to just cookies and the like.  Also Cosmic Rays at Magic Kingdom for the rib and chicken combo and Seasons in the Land at Epcot where you can get a combo oriental plate or even the grilled Salmon.  And they have cheesecake that tastes like it comes from the cheesecake factory.  Also keep in mind that almost everywhere will let you use snack credits for anything less than $4 though there are exceptions.


----------



## mom2kandj (Dec 28, 2006)

*Resort fee first*

FWIW -

Before DVC allows you to add DDP or Magical Express to an exchanged week, you must pay the dreaded $95 resort fee.  You can go ahead and make dining reservations independently of your exchange through WDW-dine, but if you want DVC's Member Services to do your dining res, you must cough up the resort fee.  I did all my reservations first and then paid my resort fee and added DDP and ME about 60 days before travel.  DDP is payable upon checkin and ME is free, but I wanted to be earning interest until the last moment possible aka the amount of time required to get my ME documents out to me.  HTH!

Rose
 Villas at Wilderness Lodge  2bed  1/27/07


----------



## Dean (Dec 28, 2006)

mom2kandj said:


> FWIW -
> 
> Before DVC allows you to add DDP or Magical Express to an exchanged week, you must pay the dreaded $95 resort fee.  You can go ahead and make dining reservations independently of your exchange through WDW-dine, but if you want DVC's Member Services to do your dining res, you must cough up the resort fee.  I did all my reservations first and then paid my resort fee and added DDP and ME about 60 days before travel.  DDP is payable upon checkin and ME is free, but I wanted to be earning interest until the last moment possible aka the amount of time required to get my ME documents out to me.  HTH!
> 
> ...


This has not been my experience.  I have added the DDP twice, once to an exchange and once to a mixed stay with an exchange unit and a points unit.  In both cases I paid the $95 fee at check in and had no problems.  Being a member might give me some leverage but it never came up as an issue.


----------



## cindi (Dec 29, 2006)

I also have added the dining plan to an exchange without having paid the $95before. No problem at all. I wait til the last minute to pay that fee, just in case something comes up and prohibits me from going. 

And I have reservations at Le Cellier and Coral Reef........


----------



## moonlightgraham (Dec 29, 2006)

Dean said:


> Actually I think the signature places of CA grill, Yachtsman, Jiko, Citrico's & Artist point are pretty much a break even as are the dinner shows.  Nacrcoossee's for the lobster entree's is really the only exception.  As an example, one can get the price fixe meal at Artist point for $50.  Assuming tax and tip, you're looking at about $61 for a person.  Depending on your counter service and snack choices you may save a little assuming you would make the same exact choices without the DDP but not enough to justify the risk.  I have a friend who just went and they got ill and had a number of meals left in all categories.  However, the signature restaurants are a good way to eat up credits if you need to do that.



Dean,
Point taken on the double-credit signature places. If you were to pick one for the week, which would it be? I might drop the Artist Pointe and do the Prix Fixe as you mentioned but I really want to try the Cali Grill this trip. With 7 TS credits when you consider the check-in and out days I just don't want to be left with an unused TS credit. 
Tom


----------



## Carl D (Dec 29, 2006)

In my opinion the hottest WDW restaurants are currently the Yachtsman Steakhouse, Jiko, and the California Grill-- In that order. 
I say "hottest" because this fluctuates over time with the changing of chefs, menus, ect.

I can only think of 1 or 2 signature restaurants that I actually dislike.


----------



## Carl D (Dec 29, 2006)

joestein said:


> Here is a secret I read about Disney's Dining Plan.  There is no difference between the vouchers you receive for the adults or children.  So save the kid's vouchers for the adult meals or dinner shows and just pay for the kids meals.


Anything to save a buck.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 29, 2006)

What other regular Disney sit-down restaurants do you recommend?  

The Turf Club also gives a smoothie drink instead of soda, which I appreciated, since I do not like the idea of drinking a diet soda with caffeine before bedtime.  The food was great at Turf Club, the potatoes were absolutely delicious.  I need that recipe at home and have tried to copy it.  

I wish all Disney restaurants had caffeine-free diet soda, but they just don't.  

The Cantina outside of Mexico had caffeine-free coke and I believe that place has one of the BEST values for a counter-service meal.  We enjoyed that CS restaurant several times without the DDP over the years and found it especially fun with the churro and the soft drink included.  

I was disappointed at the change with the food court in The Land.  We always loved the BBQ chicken sandwich meal, complete with cookie, but that was gone this last time. 

We are tossing around the idea of using the DDP again, but the food is just good, not outstanding.  We are not the fancy restaurant type of people.  I am happy with the Red Lobster flounder at $9.99 and don't need dessert.  I am overweight and that does figure into a decision to overeat the entire trip on the DDP.  Who needs two desserts and a snack every day?  I always struggle with my food decisions at home and all that food is overdoing it.


----------



## Dean (Dec 29, 2006)

moonlightgraham said:


> Dean,
> Point taken on the double-credit signature places. If you were to pick one for the week, which would it be? I might drop the Artist Pointe and do the Prix Fixe as you mentioned but I really want to try the Cali Grill this trip. With 7 TS credits when you consider the check-in and out days I just don't want to be left with an unused TS credit.
> Tom


Obviously this is a personal choice.  And I wouldn't necessarily drop those choices if you are going to do the DDP anyway.  What I'd do is look at the overall package of how you want to use it, how you dine, and the like and decide if it will work for you or not.  If it will, you'll then know how to proceed.  IMO, the best use of a credits for two people is to use the DDP for one WHEN possible and get one appy, entree and one dessert.  Then order the extra out of pocket if you desire.  Maybe an extra appy and/or entree.  Of course there are locations where you wouldn't have the choice such as buffet's , Dinner shows and similar.

As for ranking the signature restaurants, I'd say that Narcoossee's is your best dollar value assuming you want lobster in one way or another.  Next will come CA grill, Yachtsman and Flying fish. But you will have to work at all of those to get enough value to justify buying the play for them.  Yachtsman early on would let you add the Lobster to the meal and still allow it as part of your package, they have stopped doing that else it would be at the top.  Regardless, you will always get more value in terms of dollars at the better single credit locations like La Cellier Captain Jack (Lobster) and Wolfgang puck.  Another issue is kids meals as some have limited cheap meals and others more elaborate.  For those that have kids you should consider where they fall in the pricing range and how they eat.  

No matter how you slice it there is a lot of food so one needs a strategy to get the most out of it and make it worthwhile without eating yourself silly.  If one compares to All Inclusive plans, I understand they routinely find that people start to eat less after 3 days.  For the DDP that seems to mean they start to throw away the dessert options.  I've also contemplated getting the plan and throwing away most of the counter service credits and eating two table service meals most days.  How cool would it be to walk up to a counter service location and buy some stranger's meal for them.

We did the DDP for a week in Sept on an exchange with just my wife and I.  I used snack credits to get danish and muffins as a light breakfast from the Boardwalk Bakery.  Counter service for lunch with a full meal each (stuffed), did one character breakfast (two credits) then did a lot of signatures and shared an entree with an extra side or appy.  My wife has said we can't do the DDP again as it's simply too much food.  If we go for just 2 or 3 days or have some way to share it with others legally, I'll win her approval, otherwise I agree with her.  IMO it needs to save you at least 20% over what you'd pay cash WITHOUT the plan for the same number of meals to make it worthwhile (inclusive of any applicable discounts).


----------



## Dean (Dec 29, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I need that recipe at home and have tried to copy it.


Disney restaurants will usually give this info out, just ask them.  Unfortunately many people have not had the same experience at the Turf Club.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dean said:


> Disney restaurants will usually give this info out, just ask them.  Unfortunately many people have not had the same experience at the Turf Club.




Dean, have others not had the same experience with good food?  Or with getting the smoothie for the beverage choice?  Or with getting the recipe?  

The server at Turf Club was most accommodating.  She was willing to please in every way possible, which was great.  The steak was excellent.

The server at Captain Jack's was the opposite and was a big turnoff, although the food was decent.


----------



## Dean (Dec 29, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Dean, have others not had the same experience with good food?  Or with getting the smoothie for the beverage choice?  Or with getting the recipe?
> 
> The server at Turf Club was most accommodating.  She was willing to please in every way possible, which was great.  The steak was excellent.
> 
> The server at Captain Jack's was the opposite and was a big turnoff, although the food was decent.


About 60% of the reports I've seen personally for the Turf club were of poor food, esp poor quality steaks.  Ask them for the recipe, I bet you get it.


----------



## cindi (Dec 30, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What other regular Disney sit-down restaurants do you recommend?
> 
> The Turf Club also gives a smoothie drink instead of soda, which I appreciated, since I do not like the idea of drinking a diet soda with caffeine before bedtime.  The food was great at Turf Club, the potatoes were absolutely delicious.  I need that recipe at home and have tried to copy it.
> 
> ...




Cindy

Were we twins seperated at birth or something ?  

We are not the fancy dining type people either. And I sure don't normally eat an appetizer, meal and dessert for supper. Some day I am going to lose weight and actually KEEP it off.  

While the dining plan was fun for the short period I used it, I found that I didn't like having to be at a certain place at a certain time every day. We are definitely more fly by the seat of your pants people. Who knows what park I am going to feel like being 6 months in advance? And you can waste a whole lot of time going from place to place to be at the supper reservation you made many months before. 

In addition, the fun of going to Disney is not eating. The focus of our trip is FUN and parks. Why lose so much of your day to meals and planning?

That is just me. I know a lot of people are much more organized and enjoy planning every minute of every day ahead of time. And if you are going there only once in your lifetime, you NEED to have a plan. But we go at least every year if not more, so are much more laid back and free wheeling about it all now.


----------



## Dean (Dec 30, 2006)

cindi said:


> In addition, the fun of going to Disney is not eating. The focus of our trip is FUN and parks. Why lose so much of your day to meals and planning?


LOL, the dining a large part of our interest at this stage of our DVC trips.  My current quest is to try all of the TS options available.  While I've made a huge dent in this goal, I have a ways to go.  This is made worse by the fact it's hard to skip our favorites when we do go so we do a mixture.


----------



## cindi (Dec 30, 2006)

Dean said:


> LOL, the dining a large part of our interest at this stage of our DVC trips.  My current quest is to try all of the TS options available.  While I've made a huge dent in this goal, I have a ways to go.  This is made worse by the fact it's hard to skip our favorites when we do go so we do a mixture.



I had to laugh about your post. My goal right now is to stay at all the Disney timeshares. 

And don't get me wrong, I enjoyed my meals at the two TS places I tried. Of course I got to do Le Cellier (incredible steak) and Coral Reef  (food so so but aquarium wonderful). Oh, and the Chocolate Wave at CR was to die for.  

I guess part of my issue was that I was alone the first time I tried the DP. Maybe it would be different if I had someone along to enjoy it. 

I still have a problem with planning where I want to be that far in advance though. I had added the dining plan for my upcoming stay at Boardwalk, but I am debating changing my mind. I only have advanced dining reservations for two of those nights right now. The two nights my DS and his GF join me at Boardwalk. Still up in the air about what to do with it.

Which are your favorites so far, with all your experiences?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 30, 2006)

Cindi, I also want to stay in all the Disney timeshares, over and over again!   Marriott Cypress Harbour is always my second choice for Disney!  I love that resort, even with the old pink sofa and green cabinets.  I feel so spoiled there and the Marriott attitude is similar to Disney's.  

We waited and waited this time, hoping for a Wilderness, Saratoga, Beach Club, Boardwalk to come available on our date, but we end up right back at Old Key West again.  But this is only our second time using Disney timeshares.

The DDP is something we have considered for sure, but my tendency is toward eating a few counter service meals while in the parks and eating most meals outside of the World.  Cantina, Pizza Planet, America, Rosie's and a few others have a good value and we would rather eat those meals at their cost, sans dessert!  This was a tough Christmas, with all this snow in Colorado and being stuck inside for days at a time.  I may have overeaten a little.  

We pride ourselves on taking as cheap of vacations as possible.


----------



## Dean (Dec 30, 2006)

cindi said:


> I still have a problem with planning where I want to be that far in advance though. I had added the dining plan for my upcoming stay at Boardwalk, but I am debating changing my mind. I only have advanced dining reservations for two of those nights right now. The two nights my DS and his GF join me at Boardwalk. Still up in the air about what to do with it.
> 
> Which are your favorites so far, with all your experiences?


First, the planning doesn't have to totally control your trip.  You make a plan but if you see it won't work out you just grab the cell phone and see if you can change it.  I do that all the time.  Did it this last trip changing 3 nights around simply so I could go to Le Cellier, Narcoossee's and Capt Jack's.

As for my favorites, that's pretty easy and I'll answer ignoring the dining plan.  Artist Point, Whispering Canyon, Boatwrights, ESPN, 50's Prime Time and Le Cellier.  We like most of the ones we've tried.  The one's we don't care for are buffet's in general though some worse than others, Mayan Grill, Flying Fish, Brown Derby, and Ragland Road.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 30, 2006)

Dean, I agree on the buffets.  I was not impressed at all with them.  We tried two: Boma and Crystal Palace.  Boma was kind of strange food and I really did not like it.  I think our son, who puts Tony Cachere's on everything, would have liked Boma, but not me.  Crystal Palace was just plain busy and crazy, plus they sat the two of us right next to the server's station, so my chair was bumped at least twenty times during the evening.  Plus, I could see the young people goofing off in the back and was not impressed with that, either.  I tried to complain but could find no one to talk to about our seats.  We will never do a buffet again at any DVC restaurant.

I liked Mama Melrose's but we went during lunch.  It was plenty of food but the value is not there at lunch.  

Our son is going to be at Orange Lake River Country with his friends, for an overlap of about three days, while we are at Old Key West.  I was thinking of having him share our food with us, if we chose the plan again.  There would be plenty of food for three of us, no doubt, but that sounds wrong, and I don't want to do anything that would be against Disney's rules.  

Sharing is okay, I understand, but not on the DDP.  Would that be correct?


----------



## Carl D (Dec 30, 2006)

I enjoy almost all WDW restaurants, including the buffets & family style.
Boma, 'Ohana, Liberty Tree Tavern, Whispering Canyon Cafe, are amongst my favorites. We still haven't tried Cape May, but we will at some point.
Food is a large part of the trip for us as is Pleasure Island, and resort hopping. The parks, although we love them, are a secondary feature except during Christmas, Halloween, and F&W. During those times the parks really come alive.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 31, 2006)

We always sign up for the Disney Dining Experience.  Get a great 20% discount.

My favorite Disney restaurants are:

1. Spoodles.  Love mediterranian food.

2. Concourse Steakhouse and Cape May Cafe for breakfast.

3. Brown Derby for Cobb Salad.

4. ESPN.  Great wings and bar food.

5. Hollywood and Vine for Thanksgiving.

6. Mitsokoshi Teppanyaki in Epcot

7. Flying fish for Seafood.

8. Beaches and Cream for Ice Cream

9. The International Wine and Food Festival

10. Portobello's for Italian


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our son is going to be at Orange Lake River Country with his friends, for an overlap of about three days, while we are at Old Key West.  I was thinking of having him share our food with us, if we chose the plan again.  There would be plenty of food for three of us, no doubt, but that sounds wrong, and I don't want to do anything that would be against Disney's rules.


I just found out yesterday that Disney has changed the rules for 2007 saying you can't even share the credits with people not staying with you.  The rule all along has been those in the unit AT ANY TIME would have to get the plan.  So if someone was coming for part of the stay you are supposed to get it for them for the entire time if you get the plan.  Not saying everyone follows the rules but this is how it's set up.

Jim, should have added Beaches and Cream for the Kitchen sink (and for the chicken soup).  There's nothing like seeing the faces of a newbie when they flash the lights and parade it around the room.


----------



## cindi (Dec 31, 2006)

Dean,

I am confused. I thought you never could share the credits? 

That actually caused a problem for me, because I wanted to have my DS and his GF get to have the fun of doing the dining program, but they are only going to be staying for 2 nights. I could no way justify paying for 10 days of not getting any use out of it. I had thought of just saving a couple of my TS credits so we could all 3 go out, but then I had read on the disboards you can't share.  

I found a way around it though. I booked a studio for them for those 2 nights.  

Now I am trying to decide if I am going to do the 7 days for me and then the 2 days for them, or just add my name to the reservation in the studio and do the 2 days for all of us.


----------



## cindi (Dec 31, 2006)

Carl D said:


> I enjoy almost all WDW restaurants, including the buffets & family style.
> Boma, 'Ohana, Liberty Tree Tavern, Whispering Canyon Cafe, are amongst my favorites. We still haven't tried Cape May, but we will at some point.
> Food is a large part of the trip for us as is Pleasure Island, and resort hopping. The parks, although we love them, are a secondary feature except during Christmas, Halloween, and F&W. During those times the parks really come alive.



I have to admit that after so many trips, the parks have become almost secondary to my trips as well. I love going just for the sunshine and relaxation. I often spend a couple of hours at a park maybe EOD, just for the atmosphere, but never spend much more time than that. Thank goodness for annual passes or I could never do that.

My last trip I tried only 2 days of the dining plan for my short Boardwalk stay. The only real thing I did at the parks was the diniing. So that wasn't bad at all having to plan around meals.  

I am now having problems with deciding between trying new ones and staying with the ones that I enjoyed. Oh such difficult decisions........


----------



## cindi (Dec 31, 2006)

Dean said:


> Jim, should have added Beaches and Cream for the Kitchen sink (and for the chicken soup).  There's nothing like seeing the faces of a newbie when they flash the lights and parade it around the room.



I have heard the cheeseburgers are great there as well. 

Haven't heard about the lights though. What is that all about? And what is the kitchen sink? Is that the mega huge dessert thing?


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2006)

cindi said:


> Dean,
> 
> I am confused. I thought you never could share the credits?
> 
> ...


Actually until just recently you could pay for others meal that weren't in the unit.  The rules never addressed it until the 3rd version of the 2007 brochure from what I understand and they have clarified you cannot pay for others meal.

You can book the studio for them and get if for them but technically now only they can use it.  And it has to be within the time of that studio from when you "check in" to midnight on the day you check out.  I'm sure there are many ways to get around the system and though I'm really good at figuring those type of things out I'm not generally inclined to do so personally.




cindi said:


> I have heard the cheeseburgers are great there as well.
> 
> Haven't heard about the lights though. What is that all about? And what is the kitchen sink? Is that the mega huge dessert thing?


Actually I've never had a bad meal there but it doesn't fit into the DDP very well.  The kitchen sink is a LARGE ice cream in a bowl made to look like a kitchen sink.  It's 8 scoops of ice cream with every topping you can imagine.  They usually bring it out, flash the lights to get everyone's attention then announce it and parade it around the room the deliver it to your table.  We've had opportunity to do it twice with friends and family that were unsuspecting and it is quite a sight to see the look on their faces.


----------



## EAM (Dec 31, 2006)

*Healthy meals at WDW?*

Are their any WDW restaurants that offer healthy fare?  I.e. whole grains, lots of vegetables, not too much fat and starch, etc.


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2006)

EAM said:


> Are their any WDW restaurants that offer healthy fare?  I.e. whole grains, lots of vegetables, not too much fat and starch, etc.


We try to make reasonable choices but aren't aggressive at WDW.  I think all of the restaurants offer some healthier choices and most are really good at working with you on special requests, esp along this line.  I'd suggest going to the DIS (disboards.com) and checking on the Restaurant board about these issues.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Jan 2, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> We always sign up for the Disney Dining Experience.  Get a great 20% discount.




How is the Disney Dining Experience different than the DDP?
Tom


----------



## Carl D (Jan 2, 2007)

moonlightgraham said:


> How is the Disney Dining Experience different than the DDP?
> Tom



The DDP is when you pre purchase meals through Disney. You purchase credits that you can use for different meals. It costs $38 ?? per adult per day, and must be purchased every day of your stay.
There are counter servive credits, table service credits, and I believe snack credits. Some better table service restaurants cost 2 table service credits. 
There are too many nuances of the plan to discuss here, but for more info visit www.disboards.com , and scroll to the restaurant board.

The DDE is available only to Florida residents and annual passholders. The cost for passholders is $60, and I believe $75 for Florida residents.
The DDE gives you 20% off your meal at most WDW restaurants, and most lounges at the resorts. As a general rule walk up counter service is not included. Alcohol is also discounted at 20%, even if you just go for drinks in the lounges.

If you visit often and eat at the finer WDW restaurants, the DDE alone can justify the cost of an annual pass.


----------



## kapish (Jan 2, 2007)

*DDE > Transferable?*

Regarding DDE: I have friends who live in Florida. Is this transferable? Do they check ID etc.? In other words, how does DDE work?


----------



## Carl D (Jan 2, 2007)

kapish said:


> Regarding DDE: I have friends who live in Florida. Is this transferable? Do they check ID etc.? In other words, how does DDE work?



No, the DDE is not transferable.
Can you imagine someone using it for one trip, putting it on ebay, the next person does the same thing ect..?
Why should 200 non-passholders get the perk that is reserved for a select group? Especially when Disney only receives one $60 fee?

The cardholder can bring 9 guests to dinner and all receive the discount. Everyone must be on the same bill, and the bill paid by the cardholder.

The DDE card is embossed with yopur name, and also has a magnetic strip with your info. They can, and do ask for photo ID. If you pay with a WDW Resort ID that usually is good enough.


----------

